# First shot at camo painting.



## Booger (Mar 31, 2009)

After seeing some of you guys painting your rifles I thought I would give it a try. I started out with a plain ole Remington 700 ADL in 30-06. I went to Walmart and bought Krylon Ultra Flat camo paint saturday and put two coats of each color with masking in between each color change. I used just the od green on the barrel but left the bolt black. On the stock after the paint set up over night I sprayed two coats of clear flat sealer on it. Don't hold back let me have it, I got my thick skin on. Looking for honest opinions. Now if I can just get my hands on a heavy barreled 308 Remington I can do it all again.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Mar 31, 2009)

I LIKE IT MAN!!
my favorite part is the flat green on the barrel..


----------



## Truegiant (Mar 31, 2009)

Any particular reason for spraying it camo? Are you going for the tacti-"cool" look? If your going for a true camo job then you need to paint the bi-pod and scope. Other than that the actual paint job looks great! 

 GOOD JOB!


----------



## Booger (Mar 31, 2009)

Truegiant said:


> Any particular reason for spraying it camo? Are you going for the tacti-"cool" look? If your going for a true camo job then you need to paint the bi-pod and scope. Other than that the actual paint job looks great!
> 
> GOOD JOB!


Just got bored and needed something to do. Only reason scope isn't done is because I am switching it with another I have. Bipod jumps from rifle to rifle so it will probably stay black.


----------



## LJay (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks good to me!!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 31, 2009)

nice job


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Mar 31, 2009)

I like it!!!


----------



## 30 06 (Mar 31, 2009)

cool camo paint job


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 31, 2009)

*camo paint*

where is it at? can't see into the forrest cause of the trees!!! looks good.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 1, 2009)

That looks mighty good!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Apr 1, 2009)

Mighty fine piece you have there.  I'd be proud of it.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 1, 2009)

Great looking rifle, you did good !


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Apr 1, 2009)

Great looking paint job. I would call it equal to a pro.


----------



## Booger (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind words, I expected worse. Now I think I will go ahead and paint the scope od green to match the barrel. What about the bolt?  Should it go green as well ?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 2, 2009)

looks good to me.  I broke down and sprayed my turkey gun this year.  It was almost sacriligious to me until I did it.  I've never taken sandpaper and spray paint to a gun before, but I think I'll do it again.


----------



## Son (Apr 2, 2009)

*First shot at camo painting*

Looks good to me for that type of camo.

I sprayed my turkey gun years ago with bow camo paint. First with the green, then layed ragweed down on the green and sprayed over with earth brown etc.. 
Layed the darn thing down in weeds one time to leave it while I pursued another turkey to call for a friend. When we came back, like to have never found it.
Talking about over thirty years ago, and it's a little worn, but the turkeys still don't see it.


----------



## Truegiant (Apr 3, 2009)

Booger said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words, I expected worse. Now I think I will go ahead and paint the scope od green to match the barrel. What about the bolt?  Should it go green as well ?



I think the scope and rings would look good painted but I wouldnt paint the bolt.. But thats just my opinion.. 

So when and where do i have to send mine to have it done? haha.


----------



## Booger (Apr 3, 2009)

Truegiant said:


> I think the scope and rings would look good painted but I wouldnt paint the bolt.. But thats just my opinion..



Funny you said that, 2 days ago I painted the scope and rings but not the bolt.


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job on the gun, I like the way you did it, left the scope and bipod black, that adds some character.


----------



## hitman2808 (Apr 3, 2009)

*!*

good job


----------



## stuckbuck (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks better than the ones that I have done!


----------

